# Murton Victoria Social Club, Seaham, March 2014



## Black (Mar 11, 2014)

This social club ceased trading January 2014,
because of financial difficulties.
It was a surprise to see the building in such a poor condition,
considering its only been closed 2 months.
The building is for sale,
plans are for demolition with news flats built on the land.




street level















first floor









concert room






believe this is a sketch of Murton Colliery found on one of the walls


----------



## ashutchy (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice pics. They show just how deserted a place can look in such a short space of time.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Mar 11, 2014)

It's nice to get a nose around before the metal thieves and other shitheads find it, sound job, My Thanks.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 11, 2014)

The colliery sketch is very interesting,thanks for sharing.


----------



## chazman (Mar 11, 2014)

yep good pics there. yep i was working at a place that was deserted for just 3 months,yet with the heat off and no air getting into the place,the ceiling tiles were falling down,mouldy wallpaper and peeling paint.it doesnt take long.


----------



## Hector01 (Mar 12, 2014)

Sad to see yet another club gone, good pics, miners welfare clubs were fine places MAGGIE should never have been allowed to wreak such havoc on the north east...


----------



## Simonipswich (Mar 21, 2014)

Does seem a lot of old sports and social clubs are struggling at the moment. When one closes it does tend to rip the heart out of the community.


----------

